# Vehicle not configured...



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I was driving last night just fine and now I get a message that my vehicle is not configured?

All of my information shows "active" (DL, Insurance, Registration). It's a brand new 2015 Toyota Corolla.

I've e-mailed support but this is my window to drive and I cannot at the moment. Any advice as to how I can speed this process up? I've already uninstalled and reinstalled uber partner app. Thank you in advance everyone!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I actually did get a response back from Uber within 15 minutes (pretty fast turn around) but they said there were no problems and I should be good to go now and to e-mail them with any problems.

Unfortunately the app still doesn't work so I've e-mailed them back letting them know I still cannot drive yet as it says: You don't have any vehicle configured.

Waiting game at this point...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

And of course nothing else back from Uber after responding to them an hour ago. Man...


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

This happened to me last weekend. I deleted the app and reinstalled it. Then it worked fine the rest of the day.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

GeneralUber said:


> This happened to me last weekend. I deleted the app and reinstalled it. Then it worked fine the rest of the day.


I did that twice to no avail. They eventually emailed me saying there was a glitch and they were sorry.


----------

